# What to do when your passenger refuses to wear a seatbelt?



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.

I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.

What would you do in this case? I can't take my eyes off the road to babysit a grown 50-year-old man and make sure he fastens his seatbelt. I'm busy driving in rush hour traffic at 5am.

Do you kick him to the curb on the side of the highway and end the ride? Or do you continue on and make the money?

P.S. need I say no tip yet? Sorry for trying to save your life bruh.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Kick em to the curb. If your state requires everyone buckle up then he is risking you a ticket.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

The second time I pull over.
"Sir, you have a choice. You can either fasten your seat belt RIGHT NOW, and leave it fastened until we reach our destination, or get out and walk. It's a $50 fine for the *driver* if I get stopped for you not wearing a seat belt. If that that belt comes unbuckled again, there will be no choice. You *will* get out."


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


Get off the freeway and boot him. If there's an accident and dude gets injured he will sue. And you could get a ticket.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I just drive faster


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


I never ask paxs to put on seatbelts. I drove a family from Brookline to Logan with their 7 yr old jumping around the car. Kicking out paxs will result in retaliatory complaints and eventually Lyft will deactivate you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


I enforce the law in the state I'm in or I stop driving till they comply. Not going to get a ticket because of someone else. In NY all in the front seat must be buckled but an adult in the back seat does not have to. That's what I enforce. However being in a Tri-State area I also had to look up the seat belt law in Connecticut and New Jersey. CT is about identical to NY but NJ is different in that all riders must be buckled in the front or back. So if I pick up someone in NY and the destination is NJ, when we hit the NJ line I then make them buckle. I suggest you become exactly familiar with seat belt, car seat, and booster seat law in your state and definitely enforce it or pull over till they comply. To protect yourself you must comply with the law for 2 main reasons:
1) You don't want to get a ticket and points
2) If something bad happens lawyers are always looking to establish negligence. If you don't comply with the law you just made it easy for them.

Protect yourself always! If your rider is that big of a jerk he most likely isn't the type to tip you anyway. If you are that concerned about a rating or complaint immediately after the ride ends report it to U/L so you are protected from the rider complaint.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I enforce the law in the state I'm in or I stop driving till they comply. Not going to get a ticket because of someone else. In NY all in the front seat must be buckled but an adult in the back seat does not have to. That's what I enforce. However being in a Tri-State area I also had to look up the seat belt law in Connecticut and New Jersey. CT is about identical to NY but NJ is different in that all riders must be buckled in the front or back. So if I pick up someone in NY and the destination is NJ, when we hit the NJ line I then make them buckle. I suggest you become exactly familiar with seat belt, car seat, and booster seat law in your state and definitely enforce it or pull over till they comply. To protect yourself you must comply with the law for 2 main reasons:
> 1) You don't want to get a ticket and points
> 2) If something bad happens lawyers are always looking to establish negligence. If you don't comply with the law you just made it easy for them.


Failing to enforce booster seats and seatbelts in your car is not evidence of neglect in the event you are in an accident.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Failing to enforce booster seats and seatbelts in your car is not evidence of neglect in the event you are in an accident.


Legal Negligence is the key. The laws are different in each state. In NY its the drivers responsibility, so to not enforce would be "negligence". I have no idea about Massachusetts.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Check the seat belt and make certain that there is not a problem with it. Since the ride was almost over, I would have finished and rated low with an explanation in comment box for reference. I wish there was an alert for back seat belts - like the front seat. When I ask a man to fasten his seat belt, he ask me if it was a new rule of Lyft. ????? LOL
In the L. A. area it is the drivers responsibility. Both drive and paxs will get a ticket if paxs are not buckled up.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


It's the passengers choice. Complete the trip.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I never ask paxs to put on seatbelts. I drove a family from Brookline to Logan with their 7 yr old jumping around the car. Kicking out paxs will result in retaliatory complaints and eventually Lyft will deactivate you.


Now that's thinking. Great work you're going places!



Ribak said:


> It's the passengers choice. Complete the trip.


Yyyyyyyaaawwwwwwnnnnn.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> Kick em to the curb. If your state requires everyone buckle up then he is risking you a ticket.


I don't think the drivers responsible for someone else not having a seatbelt on especially if the person 18 or older.


----------



## Stacked and Racked (Aug 1, 2018)

Make sure no one is behind you and brake check hard enough to make him quietly buckle again, while muttering about "crap in my lane again."


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

The seatbelt law must change.
Driver must not be responsible for adults without seatbelts, the ticket must go to the adult passenger, not the driver.
Also adults must be responsible for their kids , not the driver.
A passenger can unfasten his seatbelt anytime, the driver can't keep an eye on him.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

The person probably had anxiety. You can ask them if everything is alright. Sometimes making them laugh will take their mind off of the feeling they need to escape. He may have been claustrophobic and you have a small vehicle. Turn down the air real low also seems to help them.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Here in Salt Lake, if you are pulled over and your passenger is not wearing a seatbelt, the passenger gets the seat belt ticket, not the driver. it's the only good thing about Utah other than you can do a U-turn anywhere unless it's posted that you can't


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

In Texas, adult passengers not seat belted face fines up to $200 to the passenger. No skin off the driver's wallet.

Now, if your pax has a child under 8 years of age, under 4'9", and not in a booster seat. That is up to a $250 fine for the driver.

Click it or Ticket y'all.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Here in Minnesota the driver gets the ticket. SAME for open containers. I refuse both.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


Front or back? Back don't care but if the front I would stop short a couple of times on purpose to see how he likes the idea of going through the windshield.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Tell him/her: "Put on the Seatbelt, it is the Law!"
Then add with a raised Voice: "I AM NOT GOING BACK TO JAIL!!"
Watch Pax holding on to his Seatbelt the rest of the Trip.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

check your local laws. most stats your only required to wear them in the front and in the back you must be 18 or older or a seat belt is needed. older then 18 you get into a crash. lets say this. your in a state that say you must wear a safety belt. you tell your pax. you get pulled over into a crash. you have a dash cam telling the jackass to buckle up. you did you job. they do not put it on ok . you have evidence you told them to buckle up. idk how this would pan out in court for a traffic death or a ticket . but i think you would be ok. but for a child they better have that shit on! if you hear any shit from them end the ride. if anything were to happen you could go to jail.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I love how obnoxious my front seat belt chime is. People comply if only to make the damn chime stop. In Florida over 18 they aren't required to wear a seatbelt, so I don't even bother with that fight. Involving kids under 18 and car seats, sooo many drivers here could care less and let people do whatever they want. Me on the other hand, even if the driver isn't the one who gets the ticket, I'm still going to enforce car seats. I mean even if it's 100% the parents fault, I can only imagine going before a jury and trying not to pay medical bills. I doubt if there's an injured child, your insurance company is even going to let you take it to trial.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I sold my seat belts for gas money


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Massachusetts is a secondary sestbelt state, which means law enforcement can only ticket for seatbelt infractions if the driver is being pulled over for another, primary infraction. So if he were to get a seatbelt ticket, its because he recieved a speeding ticket initially.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I just drive faster


And then slam your brakes.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Here in Seattle, person over 18 yrs old and no seatbelt-person gets ticket. Minor and no seatbelt-driver gets ticket.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pax always expect you to take risks for their behavior. After all, they won't be the one paying for the ticket. You will.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Grow a pair, tell them they're breaking the law. Seatbelt or gtfo!


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I have signage, which includes buckle up.

I will not verbally request or force a pax to buckle up, their choice.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just tell them you were in an accident one time with a pax in it without a seatbelt and he ended up flying out the window 200 feet and died a horrible death


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 24, 2017)

In NEW YORK any passenger that rides in the front seat must wear seatbelt and also any rider that sits in the back and middle must wear a seat belt by law and pretty sure it's the same. What I do I ask them to sit in the back unless there are 4 riders and explain to them why they must have seatbelts on, and Incase somebody hits us that I just want them to get to there destination safely. If they refuse to not have seat belt on and sit in the front or in the middle then I won't move till they do. It's paid wait time and i tell them that be not following my simple request for safety and legal laws we can sit here with no AC on as long as they like and the clock is ticking on there credit card and will be charged. Simple by doing this with in seconds they comply and issue resolved.



nj2bos said:


> I had a passenger today for a scheduled airport ride who refused to wear a seatbelt. At the beginning of the trip I asked him to fasten it, which he did. However 2 minutes later I heard it softly unclick and he un-belted himself. I then ask again, "Could you fasten the seatbelt? I have an alert on the dash that says it's been unfastened" (even though I didn't). He fastens it again, didn't say a word, and I keep driving... again after 4-5 minutes he unfastens it AGAIN. He kept doing it quietly as if he didn't want me to hear it.
> 
> I was on a major highway here outside of Boston with no shoulder to pull over on and had no choice but to continue into the airport, about another 10miles, knowing this idiot was unbelted.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a pax who was so fat, the seatbelt wouldn't fit! What happens then? LOL


----------

